# EDMONTON officially the COLDEST place in the world!!!!!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

It's a great city to live in home of the Edmonton Oilers of the NHL, the Edmonton Eskimos of the CFL and host city to (literally) dozens of great festivals every year including the second largest Fringe Festival in the world.

However, earlier today, Edmonton was also the COLDEST CITY IN NORTH AMERICA!!! Early this morning, Environment Canada recorded temperatures of -46.1 Celcius with a wind chill of *-58.4 Celcius* (for our American friends, that's -50.1 and -73.1 Farenheit respectively) at the Edmonton International Airport. And those temperatures SHATTERED the previous record low of -36.1 Celcius (-32.9 Farenheit) which was set last year.

You can throw water out the window and it turns to ICE!

VIDEO for you to see how cold it was (not by me)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vvK6yL_2OE

By the way the city gets too 38 degrees in the summer which is 100 F


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure North America is not the world. Your title said "coldest place in the world" but I don't think that is true. The coldest recorded temperature was -82C in Russia.

Anyway, I hope you are inside staying warm  I live in Minnesota, so we get a similar climate, but not as cold I guess!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I beleive it was the coldest in north american for sure i live here too and **************** me it was cold, my 08 chev isnt insured anymore for winter so im not driving it and my car has no heater so i felt it and i just want to die it sucks so bad.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Bml you really love to correct people dont you?
that video was sorta cool


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

bah stupid albertans whining and complaining  lloydminster was worse last year -_- dorms are not built for constants of -40C let alone the wind, and lloyd has no trees its just a city in a giant field, then again most of sask has worse temps, pansies .

you know the reason why sask is so windy? cause manitoba sucks and alberta blows hehe.
<3 you guys
oh and bc dood I feel yah i am trying to fix my cars heater also :S no heat means iced windows of death and having to drive with the window open to make to work alive...

oh and rural sask buses don't run for schools if its below -40c with a windchill to much risk.
does alberta have rules for that as well?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you really defending a province that is shaped like a rectangle and is flat as well you know, and sask is the punchline of every canadian joke. I'm not defending anything in canada but hell sask is the butt hole of canada come on.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

nah man manitoba gets to claim that one  I might live in a flat place that is easy to draw on a map. But we have resources and the industry is finally starting to access them, so it has a future.
but I really do love it here, granted some place tropical with more access to tons of saltwater fish and exotic fw would be sweet  .
and I <3 Canada mainly cause I don't have to worry lol.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm loving every minute of it. I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances. I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. So there is no need to complain especially having a warm house and car to live and drive in.

This is great for CHRISTmas!!!!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

boy that is cold. Today in Cal it was 70F or 20C. Personally I'm a fan of the cold, loved shoveling snow and freezing waiting for the bus back in wisconsin. 
PS go vancouver canucks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We had to run the air conditioners today here in South Alabama, but now only 12 hours later I've cranked up the heater. This sort of thing isn't very uncommon, either. Weird.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

it was 82 degrees a few days ago 8)


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

And I complain when it get's lower than 30 here in New York =[.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, we don't really have much of a winter here, but it sure likes to make a lot of attempts.

By the way, everyone, I didn't see where Knight-Ryder ever said that Edmonton had broken the all-time coldest temperature record on earth. He only said that on that particular day, Edmonton was the coldest place on earth.


----------

